# Suitable for grow tent?



## Oldtyme (Mar 22, 2011)

hxxp://www.greners.com/grow-tents/secret-jardin/dark-dryer/secret-jardin-dark-room-dryit-dark-dryer.html

I really like this one because of:
1) The size.  It will fit perfectly where I need it.
2) Price
3) I've heard good things about the quality of the Secret Jardin's tents.

The only bad is: I don't think it's meant for growing. (lol)  It has one extraction vent & one hole for electric lines going in.   
All in all, it's very similar to what I'm using now.....a 32x32x72 shower, one 400w hps cooltube, one fan.  I ve been running between 75-80 degrees & 35% humidity.  
The tent has two 'breathable' bottoms so my thought as long as I can keep fresh air flowing in & out the top (like my shower) it should be OK? 

Any thoughts?  I don't really have any more money than that....& don't care for many of the ebay tents.... only 1 place sells a 72 inch high tent.
(side note: this will be a flower only room but may change to a veg room if I expand)


----------



## benamucc (Mar 22, 2011)

It'll do in a pinch, but IMO for not much more $ you could get a "real" grow tent. You'll make back the money you spend in time and hassle. 

That's just my opinion. Check out my global locker setup too. You can make tents and closets from salvation army parts for less. But then again you can store a tent easier when not used...

Good luck. Let us know which way you go!


----------



## Oldtyme (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks Bena.   I guess I ran into that post sometime in the past.  That would work wouldn't it?   
And probably cheaper in the end..... guess I'll start checking craiglist & stuff for lockers 
(oops...found a problem already..... I can't go anything past 72 inches..  Not sure they make lockers that small do they?)


----------



## Locked (Mar 22, 2011)

This is the same type of tent for 74 bucks plus shipping...not a brand name one though. The one you are looking at is good...but I wld want a wider one.
I love my tents...all were bought off ebay.


cgi.ebay.com/NEW-REFLECTIVE-HYDROPONICS-MYLAR-GROW-TENT-32-x-32-x-63-/140523998887?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b7e20ea7#ht_3750wt_922


----------



## Oldtyme (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah. I saw those.  Those are 32x32x63.   The one I want was 36x36x72.  Not a huge difference but a difference 
I really would like a 4x4 tent but I'd have a tough time putting it anywhere in the basement.


----------

